# Help with mirror project. need clever idea and how to advice



## rygar (Mar 20, 2011)

can you glue that mirror to a piece of plywood?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just dado the back side of the pieces and use Craig scews and glue to hold the it together on the back side.
It would just like the back side of any picture frame.
You can use window points to hold the mirror in place.


----------



## rygar (Mar 20, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Just dado the back side of the pieces and use Craig scews and glue to hold the it together on the back side.
> It would just like the back side of any picture frame.
> You can use window points to hold the mirror in place.


the mirror is about 5x7 by my estimate and a bit heavy.
will the window points be strong enough to hold it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All the weights going to be facing down.
If it makes you feel better any one of these would also work.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=mirror+clips&qpvt=mirror+clips&FORM=IGRE

I would not glue it to anything it may effect the sliver on the back side and show through.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Take dobs of mirror mastic behind the mirror. Just little blobs all over to hold it, as Joe said, do not glue it, it will destroy the silver backing


----------

